# sea cucumber toxin



## KingofFishes (Feb 3, 2012)

i had a sea cucumber die in my tank killed all the fishies, but all the invert are still alive. i did a major water change and added tons of carbon plus ozone how do i know when it safe to start stockin again also are there any test that detect toxin?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

When "cukes nuke", only fish are poisoned and can affect worms and clams/mollusks.

Usually with this type of toxin, the half life is very short. Using ozone and carbon help in it's degradation. You can do a 50% water change and wait 2-3 days and try some inexpensive and hardy fish from your fish "want list".

HTH


----------



## KingofFishes (Feb 3, 2012)

thanks for the advice! just got a damsel fish to see how he fares.


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Sea Cucumbers are definetly not good for any tank that people want to maintain "pristine" ..I keep the front glass clean on mine and just do water changes, but leave all the debris etc to be broken down in my tank..my SC was 3 inches and about the diameter of a dime... now it's 5 inches and about the diameter of a quarter. Though I didn't add him until my tank was 5 years old


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Why do people keep sea cucumbers??
Serious question. The only thing I have ever noted about them is that if they die you are doomed


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

poobar said:


> Why do people keep sea cucumbers??
> Serious question. The only thing I have ever noted about them is that if they die you are doomed


To be honest, I have no idea really either.. it was part of a package I purchased... at the time, I had no idea how toxic they were. Fortunately, he is doing well and cleans my sand bed beautifully. As well, he doesn't look like the typicaly pale brown/ dull yellow... he is bright sun yellow, so he adds a bit of uniqueness to the tank.


----------



## KingofFishes (Feb 3, 2012)

i only kept because it was beautiful it was pink and white. learn my lesson never get another cucumber.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Mine was given to me before i knew better. Now i have 2 8-12" at least a inch fat.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

KingofFishes said:


> i only kept because it was beautiful it was pink and white. learn my lesson never get another cucumber.


I got 2 as a bit of an impulse purchase at a pre-xmas sale. I am invert obsessed and I knew the risks which is why I'd always avoided them in the past.
I drip acclimated them for about 2 hours, to be extra safe.
Within an hour of putting them in, my prized golden angel was on the sandbed gasping for breath. I did a 25% water change immediately. I lost a bunch of fish and coral, too.
never, never, never again.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

That's terrible teemee. One also has to be aware if they have crabs/fish that will harass the 'cukes as they will "spill their guts". Larger hermit crabs are notorious for pestering slow moving creatures and some wrasses. Also, there are a few types that like to crawl up the glass and have to "cage" pump/power head intakes as purée of cucumber is just as lethal.

I've luckily never had a "cuke nuke" but have been called to a few cucumber and many sea apple wipeouts.


----------

